

How Navient student loans are stealing my money - cherepski

I always log into my online account every month and pay the total due for each loan on the required due date.  On 5&#x2F;21, a Navient rep inadvertently applied a false payment to one of my loans.  I then logged into my account on 06&#x2F;01 and payed the total due for all of my loans.  When I logged into my account on 07&#x2F;01 I saw that the loan in which the rep inadvertently applied a false payment to, was now showing payment missed and had a late fee applied to the loan.  What went wrong was because the Navient rep applied an incorrect payment to my loan, it was showing &#x27;up to date&#x27; on 06&#x2F;01 and thus, when I clicked the &#x27;Pay Private Loans&#x27; button, it didn&#x27;t apply any payment to the loan in which the rep applied an incorrect payment.  The Navient rep then reversed the incorrect payment, without letting me know, resulting in my loan now being behind and late a month.  I immediately called the Navient customer support team and let them know the situation.  They said the best they could do was apologize and waive the late fee.  It then occurred to me that I&#x27;ve been overcharged interest on my July bill because now the interest had been calculated on the balance from May instead of a sum of interest accrued from the balance of May plus the interest accrued from the balance of June minus my monthly payment which wasn&#x27;t made because of an internal error by Navient.  I then decided to email their support team and let them know I had been overcharged interest due to an error on their side.<p>This was the response I received from my email,<p>&quot;Dear XXXX,<p>Thank you for your inquiry and for your business with Navient.<p>While your late fee has been removed, we are unable to waive an interest.  Per your promissory note, you are responsible for monthly payments each month.  Your interest assessed to your loans was in accordance with your promissory note, and would vary depending on which day you would have submitted your payment for June.<p>We apologize for any confusion that his may have caused.&quot;<p>It seems unethical to me that they are replying in regards to my promissory note and disregarding their violation of the contract when I enrolled in online billing.  Should I just lay down and let them get away with this?  Am I wrong?  I&#x27;d love some feedback on how I should approach this.
======
DrScump
Your monthly bill is more or less the same every month, right? Then how did
you ignore the fact that your "total due" for 6/1 was artificially low due to
the misapplied payment?

